# What's going on??!?!?! Missing AF/neg HPT



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi girls, hoping someone can give me some advice.

AF is now 9 days late today - I've never been late ever, never mind this long, not even after failed treatment cycles - and when I tested on Thursday morning it was a BFN. 

*TMI* but I keep going between EWCM and lots of creamy CM which makes me rush to the loo thinking AF has arrived.

Is it worth testing again in the next few days?  How long should I leave it until I speak to the GP/FC about it?  We were planning to go back for a FET when AF showed up, but now it's all up in the air because she's MIA!!

Help!!!

M x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Hiya  

My cycles are like absolute clockwork to the day but in January (I can remember the month because it never ever happens) my AF was 12 days late, I tested and BFN around 8/9 days late, I knew it was impossible for me to get pregnant anyway but I am never late so thought a miracle might have happened, it didn't.  At 12 days late it arrived.

My clinic and GP were not concerned at all and says this can just randomly happen to people and then not happen again either at all or for a long time, probably not even related to having had treatment, just 'one of those things' and actually, it has never happened since!  

Good Luck with your next cycle (unless you get a little surprise of course  )!  I would probably give it another few days and test again!  x


----------



## Prettypink (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi

I'm kinda going thru the same thing.  Got a bfn in April with icsi, day after af showed up.  Iv since not had another af which will be nearly 9 weeks!?  It's driving me mad now as im hoping to get started my next treatment    know it can take a while after treatment.  I started with ovulation sticks a good few weeks ago but after a few days gave up as I wasn't getting anything, then two weeks a ago I randomly done one and it was near enough positive, done another the next day but wasn't just as,dark the line so took it I had ovulated, as a few days later I did another and got nothing.  Still no af, again randomly I did one yesterday and was near positive?! Always find them hard to read but was def a line, so I'm puzzled and don't know what to think?!


----------

